# Cob smoking



## nogoer (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok i searched but all i got was basically a gajillion posts on smoking corn on the cob. I vacation in vermont and there is a store there called Harringtons. They sell a lot of cob smoked meats but mostly hams of various types. There is a distinctive flavor to meat smoked with corn cobs versus meat smoked with any type of wood.

Has anyone tried smoking cured meats or other with corn cobs? I don't think i'd be able to do a ham, but bacon most definitely.


----------



## biggeorge50 (Apr 15, 2011)

Pops should be along to answer this one.  His dad smoked with cobs and Fassett's was famous in central New York.


----------



## fife (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## nogoer (Apr 15, 2011)

I had set aside a few cobs to dry out and was going to see how they smoked but they ended up getting moldy within a few days. I think my biggest question is how do the cobs need to be prepared in order to smoke with them. I would imagine eventually they will dry out and be as almost as hard as wood. Then i could probably just slice them up like chips


----------



## roller (Apr 15, 2011)

If you used corn cobs from the south they would taste like crap...


----------



## venture (Apr 15, 2011)

Cobs are great for smoking.  We throw ours out in the sun to dry without molding.  The smoke is light and sweet, suited for most anything, but you may want to mix with other woods.  Some slice them into chips, I just throw in one or two cobs at a time.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 16, 2011)

My dad smoked exclusively with corn cobs; they were cheap and plentiful at the time, being raised in farm country in upstate NY.  Farmers had their corn shelled and the corn and the shelled cobs went to the grist mill for grinding.  We'd buy 100 lb.bags of crushed corn cobs and store them in our cellar to keep them dry and cool, usually 20 bags at a time, what we could fit in our pickup truck with the cap on.  In a pinch we'd have to get crushed corn and cob (ensilage), but it burned quite a bit hotter and there was a much greater chance for spontaneous combustion if they got damp at all.  As Grist Mills closed down and farmers were then shelling their corn in the field and discarding the cobs, it got very difficult to find just the crushed cobs themselves; the last place I know of we could get them was outside of Syracuse in Mercer Mills at a gristmill there.But, that was in the early 70's.

A pic of the sign on my dad's store advertising the 'cob smoked':


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2011)

Note: Corn cob granules might even work in an AMNS, if you get them from a place that sells corn cob blasting media.

It is used just like sand blasting, on log homes, to strip it down to bare wood, without the use of any chemicals.

There are no chemicals in it---just pure ground corn cobs.

Bear

A picture of corn cob blasting media:


----------



## porked (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Bear, interesting stuff.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 16, 2011)

I've thought about grinding corn cobs, but they are tough to find.

I'll try to find the blasting media locally and see if it would work.

TJ


----------



## duanes (Apr 16, 2011)

When I lived back in Chicago area, the county municipal gave away bags of absorbent for latex paint.  The pic below is of one of the bags.  It says, "This package contains 100% crushed corn cobs."  I have also seen corn cob absorbent at Ace Hardware.  The material is uniform granules.  F
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
or me, I'll be stickin with chips and AMNS


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2011)

DuaneS said:


> When I lived back in Chicago area, the county municipal gave away bags of absorbent for latex paint.  The pic below is of one of the bags.  It says, "This package contains 100% crushed corn cobs."  I have also seen corn cob absorbent at Ace Hardware.  The material is uniform granules.  F
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup---I've seen that too.

I think it's a little softer & more absorbent than the kind used for stripping logs. Probably wouldn't work right in an AMNS.

Kinda like dust from a jointer, shaper, or planer doesn't work like dust from a radial, miter, or table saw.

Bear


----------

